# mk4 headliner width



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

im getting the urge to do the headliner in my jetta, and ive narrowed it down to a few fabric choices. trouble is, ive only been able to find them in 44/45 inch widths. i went out and measured and what not and it seems as though i would be fine in the flat areas (41ish" wide) but where the grab handle recesses are might pose some problems and get very tight. im pretty much just curious to see if anyone has done their headliner with a 44 or similar width fabric, and how close they were cutting it if so. i want it to look professional and ill take as long as i need to to get it that way but i just cant find what i want in a wider cut. thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## alwazkul (Dec 22, 2009)

i did my headliner this past weekend and i was using 45 and it worked perfectly but i only pulled the original fabric off front the back of the sunroof forward... bad idea. the headliner in the back with the indention for more head room is now falling down. because of the weight of the fabric its not sticking to the actual headliner. i'll post a pic tomorrow. but good luck dude if done right it'll look badass :thumbup:


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks alot, ive helped out with 2 other complete mk4 headliner jobs so i have a pretty good idea of what im doing, and im not touching the pillars or anything not like that matters. anyway, pictures are always nice and as long as you pulled it off im probably gonna go for it. the only spot im kind of concerned about is the grab handle recesses but we'll see


----------



## alwazkul (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah dude no prob but the grab handle is actually the best part i have.. jus leave a lil give and whenever you screw it in it actually pulled the material tighter and makes it more tightness... i'll post a pic tomorrow. couldnt get to it today my bad


----------

